# any body going to the yorkshire cat show 23rd oct



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

hi its my first time showing at a show...im taking my ragdoll kitten..and it would be nice to meet new people there and other breeders


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

I'll be there - HP and British sections


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

2 of my friends are in the britishshort hair section...its just me a larry on my own in the ragdoll section lol


----------



## Foxcat (Oct 10, 2010)

I'll be there with the Somalis. :thumbup:


----------



## gemini (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm not showing, but have never been to a cat show before so going to have a look round


----------



## Chak78 (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm going with my maine coon kitten. Our first show too, am a bit excited and nervous! 
Good luck with your ragdoll, they are beautiful cats!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

If anyone wants to say hello I'll be working on the HP table then doing BIS photos later for Cat Planet. Have a black curly thing in the British section and a red curly thing in the pedigree pets LOL. Will probably have either a bright pink or bright blue Feline T Shirt on, either "It's a Cats World - Adjust" or "Life Without Cats, I Don't Think So"!!! So if you want your cat's photo taken try to find me!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm going but not showing. Having to leave my house at 5.30am and it's going to kill me.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

My little Chazzy is going  Well I say 'my' she hasn't been mine for a while now :lol:

I'm possibly going to be there to  But not 100% sure on that just yet.


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

ill be there but seems as were going together you already know that Leah!

ill be there in the British Section first time showing so im a bit nervous! Taking my Blue stud boy and my Choc C/P kitten.

Look forward to seeing some more BSHs there.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

am popping in for a shopping spree and look at kitties, but am working in the afternoon so can't stay past 3... gonna have a grand total 2 hours to shop and see peeps


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Well I did it! For those of you who went, I was the annoying lady on the black scooter with a camera around my neck :lol:

So proud of my Chazzy baby 

Some gorgeous kitties there today!

I now have a soft spot for Siamese


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Ah I saw you in passing!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I saw you too, but couldn't turn to catch your attention quick enough :lol: I saw you at the back of the room, think you had just taken a pic of one of the kitties in the 400+ row?


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Sorry, was sort of manic yesterday. Yes, I'd have probably been taking pics of one the LH Ori.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Also was a bit shell shocked later on in the afternoon as one of our new babies, Kit ("Scouse Kit"), made his debut and not only won his Open Class, beating a more experienced kitten who had won BIS on his last outing, but was then BIS Non-Pedigree Kitten and went up in front of the BIS pens to be judged for Overall BIS Non-Pedigree against one of the UK's top winning non-peds, IGMC Alfred, and beat him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Still pinching myself!


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

Huge congratulations Carol, he looks lovely - will I be seeing him at a certain 'very large' show soon?


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Thanks, Wendy, sadly no, actually arrived here a few days after closing for that one but managed to squeeze a late entry into the Yorkshire. he won;t be out again n ow until next year as don't want to travel him more than 2 hours at first and my next few shows, excepty the big one, are 3!


----------

